

How to Incorporate in California and Stay on the Budget? - white
http://live.prokhorenko.us/2009/04/how-to-incorporate-startup-in-ca-and.html

======
donw
This is really useful information for me; I'm probably just going to go and do
the paperwork by-hand, mostly because I'd like the experience of doing so.

Also, I'm fairly certain that S-Corps can waive their first year minimum tax
(the $800), although they have to pay in their second year of operation.

Anybody else done the corporate dance in California?

~~~
white
Yes, you don't have to pay first year franchise tax, but this doesn't make a
big difference, unless you're planning to have a company for one year only.
Some friends of mine took more then two year to get on revenue (not profit),
but $800 is really something you're liable for whatever happens.

------
jlees
This is the first detailed account I've read of how one would incorporate in
the US (though I'm aware it's state-specific). Suddenly the red tape and costs
associated with incorporating in the UK seem less terrifying in comparison.

~~~
donw
California is also one of the worse states to incorporate in. I've set up an
LLC in Utah (where my sister lives), and it took a few hours to go from 'zip'
to 'Utah LLC'. Everything was do-able online, and I even got all my federal
tax information (EIN).

